# I can't get my Edge to work woth Kmttg V2.4o



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just changed to a new Edge, removed my Roamio and replaced it with my Bolt, Kmttg will now see both units but not put the Edge on the drop down menu on Kmttg. I now have two TiVos and 5 Minis, all work correctly. (from Kmttg I can't save or see my season passes on the Edge etc. but i can see what my current recordings are.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lessd said:


> I just changed to a new Edge, removed my Roamio and replaced it with my Bolt, Kmttg will now see both units but not put the Edge on the drop down menu on Kmttg. I now have two TiVos and 5 Minis, all work correctly. (from Kmttg I can't save or see my season passes on the Edge etc. but i can see what my current recordings are.


Go into the Tivo configuration tab of the KMTTG settings, find the IP address of the Edge and make sure the "Enable RPC" option is checked for it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lhvetinari said:


> Go into the Tivo configuration tab of the KMTTG settings, find the IP address of the Edge and make sure the "Enable RPC" option is checked for it.


Thank you, worked great.


----------

